# Meet Sally



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Folks: Well it's official, we are now proud Havanese owners and just thrilled to have Sally join our family. We have just had her for a week and she has already won our hearts. It's kind of funny but I was a little concerned about the brown colour fading ( which it probably will) but at this point, I wouldn't care if she turned out to be pink....I wouldn't trade her for the world. The potty training is going really well and she is comfortable with going outside or on puppy pads. On two occasions when she was out of her ex pen she pulled a corner of the puppy pad out of the pen and went on it...once could have been accidental but twice makes me think she knows what it is all about. 
The photo below is my first attemp at posting on this board so I hope I adjusted the size ok.

David


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

What a doll and smart, too. I don't have mine yet and have to wait until the fall. Welcome home, Sally.

Marsha


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Sally & David! What a sweet baby! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow she's a beauty! Such beautiful coloring, and her eyes are stunning.
You're one lucky Havadaddy! 

And :welcome: to this wonderful place ~ the warmest and most welcoming place on the internet.:biggrin1: eace: 

Lisa


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to your new home Sally, you are precious, and such a smart little girl. Congratulations David.:whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: to your new home, Sally! She is a sweetheart! Congratulations!!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*meet Sally*

Sally sure is a little cutie pie. If I could figure out how to post a photo you would think Sally and Racquet are from the same litter.
Is Sally a Canadian? Racquet was born in B.C.
Elayne


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, another Canuck Hav puppy!! Sally is a beauty and those colors are gorgeous. She sounds like a gem. I'm very happy to hear things are going well.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*She's Beautiful.*

Welcome Home.
Trish


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a cutie welcome David & Sally


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks y'all...we really are enjoying her. Now I know what they mean by "velcro puppies".....she never lets us get out of her site. The only problem we have had so far is that she hates being in her kennel or EX pen....by the noise she makes you would think someone was beating her. She is going to a barbecue party with us today for a little bit of socialization.

David


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

She really is adorable....the perfect little face! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi David, welcome!!! Yes, they make the strangest cries when alone. Thats why you will find many of us have 2 or more dogs, so they can have company when alone. And talk about coloring! Thats one of the exciting things about a Hav is that you never know what color they will be next. It ALWAYS changes.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

David, What a sweet face!! Welcome to the forum - watch out most of us have MHS and you might catch it!!!!



MHS - Multiple Havanese Syndrome

Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is very cute!!!! Not good for those of us wanting another though!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum David and Sally! :wave:
Your little girl is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She's absolutely beautiful! 

:welcome: to the forum 

Have fun at the barbeque! Puppy days are so much fun! Heck, Hav days are the best.

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: David & Sally! Glad you've joined us. You'll find some of the best Havanese advice, caring, pictures, people and laughs you've ever experienced, here at the forum. :welcome: 

~Leslie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome david and sally. She is a cutie and I know what you mean about not caring about fading. Jas was a brown and white dog when we got him- and we wouldn't trad him for the world.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome David and Sally-
She is adorable! Just one question--how did you pick her name? 
Sally


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

...actually my wife always wanted to call a dog Sally. All my associations with the name Sally ( I was a teacher) have been great so Sally it is.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*names*



David said:


> ...actually my wife always wanted to call a dog Sally. All my associations with the name Sally ( I was a teacher) have been great so Sally it is.


I'm a teacher also :biggrin1: 
I named my hav Oliver for a number of reasons. This year I have 2 Oliver's in my class. Never met an Oliver before but since naming my hav Oliver I've met more Olivers. (people and dogs)
Havanese are great!! Congratulations!:whoo: 
Sally


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congratulations David on your cute as a button Sally! You can tell from her photo that she is going to LOVE the camera!hoto: hoto: :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi David,

Sally has one darling little face!!! I love her markings. She is really a cutie!
Welcome, glad to have you!

Libby & Kohana :biggrin1:


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Congrats to your little girl!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy---sweet little Sally!She is a cutie pie!:welcome:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum. Your new furbaby is adorale. Yes, they are very smart (well, most of them), and the sweetest dogs you could ever have. You will love this forum for info and meeting lots of crazy Hav people. (Most of the time) we are a fun bunch :biggrin1:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Welcome David and congrats on your beautiful puppy. She's absolutely precious! It sounds like she's got quite a short learning curve on the potty training - way to go Sally!

Wanda


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome David 
Sally looks like a sweetie .. Too cute !!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to the both of you  Your Sally is so precious


----------

